# ...يا سيدة الوردية المقدسة ...



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*...يا سيدة الوردية المقدسة ...* 








*يا سيدة الوردية المقدسة ، في هذه الساعة المأساوية من تاريخ البشرية ،
نكرّس و نودع ذواتنا لقلبك الطاهر ، ملجانا الوحيد ، رجانا ، و خلاصنا.
أشفقي على هذا العالم الممزق بالصراعات الرهيبة ، المحترق بنار الكراهية ، 
الضحية لخطاياه. فليشفق قلبك على منظر كلّ هذا الخراب ، الألم ، و الحزن.
نكرّس لقلبك الوالدي ذواتنا ، عائلاتنا ، بلادنا ، وجنسنا البشري كلّه ، احمينا و خلّصينا.
يا قلب مريم ، مصدر الحب الحقيقي ، املأ قلوبنا الأنانية بالمحبة الإلهية 
و بالحب الأخوي الحقيقي الذي بدونه لن نعرف السلام. امنح كلّ البشر و الشعوب أن يفهموا و يتمموا وصية يسوع
" أحبوا بعضكم بعضاً"، حتى يسود السلام و العدل و الحقّ في المسيح.
آمين.*




​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*امين::امين::امين::امين::
حنـــــــــي علينا يا ايتها البتول الطاهرة  

مررررسي للصلاة الروعة ​*


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2010)

لتحرسك العذراء مريم
شكرااا لمرووورك​


----------



## fight the devil (16 نوفمبر 2010)

آمين

انضري الى مذالتنا يا أمي وأشفعي لنا


شكرا للصلاة وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اميــــــــــــــــن
صلاة جميلة اوى
ميرسى حبيبتى
​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا قلب مريم ، مصدر الحب الحقيقي ، املأ قلوبنا الأنانية بالمحبة الإلهية *
أمين


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا لمروركم 
شفاعة العذراء معكم​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*" أحبوا بعضكم بعضاً"، حتى يسود السلام و العدل و الحقّ في المسيح.
آمين يا رب فلتغمر قلوبنا بمحبتك .
ميررسى يا قمررر على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك*


----------

